# North west france



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi all,

Going to France on saturday and heading for the Brest, Quimper, Morlaix area of Brittany.
We have not been in this area before......are there any 'must sees' and 'don't miss' things to do around here ?

Cheers Simon.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You do not state where you arrive in France.
Morlaix
Mont St Michele
Brest
Quimper
Vannes
Quiberon peninsular
Carnac
LaTrinite Sur Mer

Too many places to mention and too many things to see.

To plan a route is IMHO folly

Take a nice leisurley pace and relax.

dave p


----------



## LozSiBen (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,
We arrive in Calais and have done the La Rochelle area and Normandy but have never been up into the top corner.

Thanks, Simon.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Perros Guirec.

Plouman 'ach to be more precise.

>> Here << is a good and well located campsite.

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Vannes and Morbihan Gulf highly recommended

South Brittany but N W France- I s'pose :wink:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi all round that area is worth seeing, Vannes and Auray if you like old fashioned markets and Port Loius,not sure if spelt right, if you like museums, but like someone said don,t plan just go  and enjoy
Bon voyage, Margaret


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There are GermanWW2 Submarine pens in the Brest/Quimper region,but check they are open before you visit,also further down around Concarneau there are som nice sites,and yet another G/Sub/Pen.at Lorient,we did go to see these,but most have been turned into little factory units,and the only one to view was closed,those at Breste/ Quimper,are supposed to be far superior. Lovely area and the same even further south if time permits.Have fun.
Jented


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

If you are in that area, Quimper is a beautiful old city and well worth a visit. Would recommend taking a trip on the road train around town. Also a boat trip down the river Odet to Benodet is well worth considering. 
If you want lunch with a difference a place worth considering is Plouguerneau which is near the coast north of Brest. Just look for the water tower , which has a creperie on the top with fantastic views over all of the small islands(it has a lift).
We found Brest disappointing,but overall the area is well worth exploring.
Enjoy your trip
Ken.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't miss Quimper cathedral.


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm back again, just noticed that at 7.00 on BBC2 tonight (Tues) Coast is repeated and covers Brittany. Saw it first time around and think it may give you some ideas.
Regards
Ken


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Simon,

Will be interested in your journey, as we are thinking of doing similar trip in September. If weather is still good :lol: 

Otherwise we may head further south into Loire area.


----------

